# Airbrush hose adapter



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Master air compressor with a good airbrush. I also have a cheaper airbrush that is set up to use the bottled compressed air canister. IS there an adapter that will allow me to use the cheaper airbrush with the Master compressor??


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your airbrush(the cheaper one).

Tom
overthehill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Gotta Home Depot or Lowes there? Get the parts In plumbing in the brass department. I run my air brushes / guns off a shop compressor, just get the mini regulator and water trap too and your good to go!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

NIMT...got the water trap and regulator on the compressor. Will hit HD tomorrow and get what I need. Thanks...wouldn;t have thought about it...


----------

